# Problem mit Headset -&gt; Stimme zu leise



## slury (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mir ein Headset von Logitech gekauft. Wenn ich spreche dann hören mich meine Kollegen im Teamspeak überhaupt nicht. Ich müsste brüllen oder mir das Mikrofon an den Mund halten.
Mein PC hat so ne Multimediabox oder wie des heißt, so das ich das Headset vorne einstecken kann. Mikrofonstecker ist rosa und denn hab ich auch in rosa reingesteckt (da war auch ein Symbol eines Mikrofons).
Könntet Ihr mir erklären was ich noch einstellen muss? Hab irgendwie schon rumprobiert, klappt aber nix.

Danke

Mfg
Slury


----------



## OJBoden (13. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich haben alle Soundtreiber eine Funktion wie "Mikrofon Boost". Die solltest du finden und aktivieren, dann sollte man dich wesentlich besser verstehen. Bei mir hats funktioniert.

Gruß OJ


----------



## Klon1234 (13. Juli 2006)

Also eigentlich kannst du die Mikrofonlautstärke auch noch in den Soundtreibern ändern.

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Sounds -> Sounds und Audiogeräte -> Stimme.

Da müsstest du unter Lautstärke gegebenenfalls noch etwas verändern können. Mitgelieferte Soundtreiber installieren. Vielleicht auch mal andre Soundtreiber ausprobieren!

Viel Glück!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2006)

slury am 13.07.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir ein Headset von Logitech gekauft. Wenn ich spreche dann hören mich meine Kollegen im Teamspeak überhaupt nicht. Ich müsste brüllen oder mir das Mikrofon an den Mund halten.
> Mein PC hat so ne Multimediabox oder wie des heißt, so das ich das Headset vorne einstecken kann. Mikrofonstecker ist rosa und denn hab ich auch in rosa reingesteckt (da war auch ein Symbol eines Mikrofons).
> ...



im reglermenü ist evtl. unter dem MICregler oder bei den optionen ein "micboost" bzw. "+20dB" zu finden - das muss aktiv sein.


----------



## slury (13. Juli 2006)

Also habe folgendes gemacht.
Hab bei "Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräte" in der Sparte "Stimme" Hardware testen gemacht. 
Dann klick dort auf Lautstärke so das sich das Menü Aufnahme öffnet bei Optionen hab ich erweiterte Einstellungen Markiert.
Dann muss man dann ein Text vorlesen und sieht wie stark der Balken dann ausschlägt. Wenn ich in normal Lautstärke spreche bewegt sich der Balken nicht bzw. max. bis zu dem einem Strich. 
Eine Funkion wie Mic Boost oder ähnliches hab ich nicht gefunden.
Ein Treiber für das Headset war auch nicht dabei.

Hier mal mein Headset.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/DE/DE,CRID=103,CONTENTID=9523

Edit: Wenn ich mit Windows Programm "Audiorecoder" meine Stimme versuche aufzunehmen, dann schlägt dort der zeiger auch nicht aus aber in der Wiedergabe höre ich meine Stimme gut. Aber bei Teamspeak hört mich niemand da sieht man ja auch wer spricht weil bei dem Namen ein Lämpchen leuchtet und wenn ich spreche leuchtet nix.


----------



## OJBoden (13. Juli 2006)

Haste schon mal versucht in Teamspeak die Lautstärke hoch zu stellen. TS hat da nämlich auch ein paar Funktionen. 

Benutzt ne Soundkarte (welche?) oder Onboard-Sound? So oder so, irgendwo muss die Option für den Mikrofon Boost vorhanden sein.


----------



## Klon1234 (13. Juli 2006)

Argh, ich hatte dasselbe Headset wie du! Das Mikro bei dem DIng ist so verdammt kurz und dann auch noch schlecht in der Qualität, dass man mich überhaupt nicht verstanden hat. Entweder hab ich total abgehackt gesprochen, oder ich war scheiß leise. Das Headset liegt hier jetzt irgendwo in ner Ecke. Hab mir nen neues geholt.


----------



## slury (13. Juli 2006)

Klon1234 am 13.07.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, ich hatte dasselbe Headset wie du! Das Mikro bei dem DIng ist so verdammt kurz und dann auch noch schlecht in der Qualität, dass man mich überhaupt nicht verstanden hat. Entweder hab ich total abgehackt gesprochen, oder ich war scheiß leise. Das Headset liegt hier jetzt irgendwo in ner Ecke. Hab mir nen neues geholt.



Ok, dann liegst wohl daran, weil ansonsten passt alles da bin ich mir sicher. 
Super 30€ in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## Klon1234 (13. Juli 2006)

> Ok, dann liegst wohl daran, weil ansonsten passt alles da bin ich mir sicher.
> Super 30€ in den Sand gesetzt



Hab ich mir da auch gedacht. Aber es gab eine günstige und sehr gute Alternative! Das Headset habe ich jetzt zwei Monate und anch einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit (dauert mal ein paar Stündchen), ist das Ding echt top! Und kostet gerade mal knapp 15 Euro: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0000WTIRY/302-3934246-2372058?v=glance&n=11052861


----------



## slury (13. Juli 2006)

Ich mach mich auf die such nach nem neuen Headset   
Hab hier mal ein günstiges:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-HEADSET-MICROPHONE-fuer-PC-Notebook-MSN-SKYPE_W0QQitemZ290004152503QQihZ019QQcategoryZ107194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mikrofon ist lang und des ist gemacht das man sich des wie normale Kopfhörer aufstetzten kann, net wie des von Logitech (hat mich irgendwie gestört).
Bei diesen Werten in welchem Bereich sollten die liegen das man noch ne gute Qualität hat. Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## slury (13. Juli 2006)

Klon1234 am 13.07.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ok, dann liegst wohl daran, weil ansonsten passt alles da bin ich mir sicher.
> > Super 30€ in den Sand gesetzt
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die empfehlung...da guck ich doch gleich mal ob es das bei e-bay gibt


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2006)

slury am 13.07.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann liegst wohl daran, weil ansonsten passt alles da bin ich mir sicher.
> Super 30€ in den Sand gesetzt



Wann hast dus denn gekauft?
Wenns erst grad vor kurzem war, geh FREUNDLICH zum Verkäufer und sag ich, dass dir das Headset nicht passt... also nicht am Kopf passt.
Das Teil hielt bei mir nicht richtig, bzw drückte mir auf die Ohren.
(Mit Rechnung und Verpackung, falls die noch vorhanden ist... immer aufbewahren bis Produkt getestet!!)

Vielleicht zeigt sich der Verkäufer kullant und du kannst dir ein anderes Headset aussuchen.

btw: Das Teil ist so mies, dass sogar der Logitech-Vertreter der ab und zu vorbei kommt  gar nicht böse ist. Er versteht, dass wir das Stück aus dem Sortiment gestrichen haben


----------

